# DarwinPorts



## ollivier (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé darwinports 2.0 dmg et Port Authority 0.6 dmg, j 'ai téléchargé en utilisant Port Authority le logiciel gnumeric, l'installation semble ok, mais je ne sais pas comment lancer gnumeric que je ne retrouve pas sur mon disque dur. Je connnais un peu fink, mais les commandes ne sont pas équivalentes.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## avosmac (19 Août 2005)

Lancez X11 et entrez la commande :

/opt/local/bin/gnumeric


----------



## ollivier (19 Août 2005)

Merci pour la réponse, mais cela ne veut pas fonctionner alors que d'autres programmes installés par le même moyen fonctionnent sans problème.


----------



## avosmac (20 Août 2005)

Gnumeric par Fink (qui est plus simple d'utilisation à mon goût) fonctionne merveilleusement bien.


----------



## avosmac (20 Août 2005)

Ce que je note c'est qu'il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour qu'il installe les dépendances nécessaires les unes après les autres. Pas pratique du tout  !


----------



## FjRond (20 Août 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je note c'est qu'il faut s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour qu'il installe les dépendances nécessaires les unes après les autres. Pas pratique du tout  !


J'ai installé gnumeric-1.4.1 avant hier par fink : tout s'est fait d'une seule traite, assez longue cependant, et ça fonctionne à la perfection.
Seul petit regret : l'application ne semble pas avoir la fonction de complétion si pratique dans Excel. Autrement, j'ai pu ouvrir tous mes fichiers .xls.


----------



## ollivier (20 Août 2005)

J'ai installé fink, finkcommander et gnuméric dans la foulée. Tout a été nickel et le tableur fonctionne sans problème et le tout en une fois.


----------



## KomA_One (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai quelques problemes avec l'installation de gnumeric.
J'utilise FinkCommander après avoir essaye par DarwinPorts et Fink tout court (installation par le terminal)

L'installation par FinkCommander me renvoie : 

/n/nERROR:  Self-repair failed.  Please be sure you are running FinkCommander from a directory and disk you are authorized to modify (e.g., not a disk image).

Alors que je suis administrateur de ma machine.

Je comprend pas trop d'ou viens le problème...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## KomA_One (23 Mars 2006)

Ok, donc finalement, ca marche a peu pres...

J'essayais d'installer le truc a partir du disque virtuel, ca marche moins bien.

par contre, j'ai encore quelques erreurs : 

Setting up gnumeric (1.2.12-12) ...
/sw/var/lib/dpkg/info/gnumeric.postinst: line 7: scrollkeeper-update: command not found
dpkg: error processing gnumeric (--configure):
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
Errors were encountered while processing:
 gnumeric
E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

A chaque fois que je tappe "Entrée" dans Gnumeric, ca me donne un fenêtre d'erreur...


----------



## avosmac (29 Mars 2006)

Fink fonctionne de plus en plus mal de notre point de vue


----------



## FjRond (29 Mars 2006)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Fink fonctionne de plus en plus mal de notre point de vue


C'est vrai qu'il y a eu pas mal de gafouillage ces derniers temps. Ceci étant dit, les bugs sont très rapidement réparés. Il faut chercher sur les listes fink-beginners ou fink-users (dont le lien se trouve sur la page Listes de diffusion de fink) si le problème est répertorié; sinon, écrire au développeur du paquet dont l'email est toujours à la fin du message de bug d'installation ou de mise à jour. Jusqu'à présent, je n'ai jamais attendu 24 h pour pouvoir relancer mon installation avec succès.
Peut-être qu'un petit papier là-dessus dans AVM...?


----------



## avosmac (31 Mars 2006)

Excellente idée François ! Tu as carte blanche


----------



## FjRond (1 Avril 2006)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Excellente idée François ! Tu as carte blanche


Pas de problème


----------



## Alx (5 Avril 2006)

Petite question sur Port Authority 0.9, comment fait-on pour l'utiliser? :mouais: 
Lorsque je le lance, j'ai dans la barre des menus:
Port Authority - File - Edit.
Si je vais dans File, il y a Source et Close. Je vais donc dans Source et il me demande de choisir quelque chose, certes, mais quoi? 
Quelqu'un a une idée? Est-ce lié au dossier TCL Scripts?

iMac G5 sous 10.4.6 et darwinports 1.2 installé


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Avril 2006)

Lorsque je le lance, j'ai dans la barre des menus:
Port Authority - File - Edit.


et bien normalement, tu attends un peu et tu as plein d'utres menus, overview, installation, information , darwinport & help.
et surtout une fenêtre avec l'ensemble des ports disponibles (par catégorie) et l'ensemble des ports installés (le 3ème tiers donne des info de compilation).
 exemple de ce que j'ai chez moi 

pour commencer, tu lances un petit update darwinports (dans le menu darwinports), puis tu installes des packages et tu en mets à jour.

si tu n'as pas cet écran, supprime Port Autority et réinstalle le.


----------



## Alx (6 Avril 2006)

Bon, j'ai beau attendre, attendre et encore attendre... rien ne se lance. :rateau: 

Et j'avais deja fait comme tu avais dit, c'est a dire desinstaller Port Authority pour le reinstaller mais c'est toujours le meme resultat, il n'y a rien.

Sinon DarwinPorts marche bien dans le terminal. Mais un GUI, c'est mieux.


----------



## Thierry6 (6 Avril 2006)

pas sûr que Port Authority soit mieux : par exemple avec le terminal tu as une commande pour quand tu upgrades un packages enlever le précédent, ce qui est impossible avec Port Authority et qui fait qu'au bout de quelques mois tu as un répertoire /opt obèse.

la commande sudo port -u -f upgrade xxxx

cela dit, j'utilise PA pour avoir une vue de l'ensemble des package, lancer l'update de DarwinPorts, voir quel package sera à upgrader (dans le terminal)...............et je ne sais pas comment répondre à ton problème. As tu également enlevé le fichier de préférences de Port Authority et tous les fichiers qui y ont trait, c'est peut être là le problème ?


----------



## Alx (7 Avril 2006)

J'avoue que j'avais pas du tout pensé a virer préférences de Port Authority. Je l'ai fait, par contre j'ai un nouveau message qui me demande ou se trouve le "port".
La je bloque car je sais trop ou aller dans /opt/local/....
Si quelqu'un a le chemin exact.


----------



## FjRond (7 Avril 2006)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que j'avais pas du tout pensé a virer préférences de Port Authority. Je l'ai fait, par contre j'ai un nouveau message qui me demande ou se trouve le "port".
> La je bloque car je sais trop ou aller dans /opt/local/....
> Si quelqu'un a le chemin exact.


Ici:
/opt/local/bin/port
Pour savoir où se trouve une commande, faites dans Terminal (en remplaçant <commande> par le nom de la commande et sans le « % ») :

```
% which <commande>
```
Exemple :

```
% which port    
/opt/local/bin/port
```


----------



## Alx (8 Avril 2006)

Cool!!! 
Ca marche!!!
Finalement c'etait plutot simple...:rose:

Merci encore


----------

